# Guess who was dating Cody Rhodes and Now is no longer with WWE?



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

If you guessed Eden Stiles. You win the fabulous prize! (Prize is not fabulous)



> Ring announcer Eden Stiles announced late Tuesday night on Twitter that she has parted ways with WWE after asking to be released from her contract three weeks ago.
> 
> She wrote, "This was it! 3 weeks ago I asked to be released from my WWE contract. Today was my last day. Sure enjoyed it!! More on the horizon for me."
> 
> ...


Original Source: rajah.com

Can't say I'm sad to see her go because I don't recall ever seeing her except the odd Diva Focus on WWE.com which I tended to ignore.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

She was a pretty horrible announcer anyway, even though she was hot.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

That's not the important thing, the important thing is does this mean Layla's free?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> That's not the important thing, the important thing is does this mean Layla's free?


nah, she's with me now


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Who the hell is Eden Stiles? I thought he was dating Layla or Beth? i'm sure i heard it was one of those two.


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> That's not the important thing, the important thing is does this mean Layla's free?


All I know is that she isn't dating Cody. You'll have to figure that out on your own.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Who the hell is Eden Stiles? I thought he was dating Layla or Beth? i'm sure i heard it was one of those two.


CM Punk is dating Beth. I think Cody was dating Layla but obviously something happened.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Who?

And thought Cody was giving Layla the business?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

damn, didn't know Cody was feeling the sistas like that doe


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

SailorAirman said:


> CM Punk is dating Beth. I think Cody was dating Layla but obviously something happened.


Not any more.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn and here I thought Cody was hittin Layla. Cody just went out of my Fav 5 (but I have hope he will make a return to the fav 5)


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't think anyone would have guessed this. :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Damn and here I thought Cody was hittin Layla. Cody just went out of my Fav 5 (but I have hope he will make a return to the fav 5)


If you base your fave five on who porks the hottest girls then Jack Swagger really should be number 1.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

ecabney said:


> damn, didn't know Cody was feeling the sistas like that doe


First Layla El, and now Eden Stiles. It's offical. Cody's just like his brother, Goldust. He has a sexual attraction to gold and black.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cody doing his best to replace Batista.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Cody doing his best to replace Batista.


CM Punk already beat him to it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cody likes the dark skin woman, or he just likes a nice booty. Naomi is next.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Xander45 said:


> That's not the important thing, the important thing is does this mean Layla's free?


No. she's in my bedroom as I Type this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cody likes the dark skin woman, or he just likes a nice booty. Naomi is next.


NAOMI, HE'S COMING FOR YOU NI...nevermind


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

And here I was hoping it would've been Ted Jr...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> First Layla El, and now Eden Stiles. It's offical. Cody's just like his brother, Goldust. He has a sexual attraction to gold and black.


Congratulations.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cody gets more pussy then Batista now


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Um, Cody doesn't even get more pussy than Punk and Johnny Ace. So how is he beating Batista?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Layla and Cody have been broken up for a while. There was a picture of him and Angelina Love together a while back that was pretty much proof that he wasn't with Layla.

Edit:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Lucky guy, she's fucking hot.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The fact that The Miz has been banging Maryse for YEARS surpasses any short-term relationship Rhodes, Punk, Swagger, or Batista has ever had.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Huh... I would have put money on him being gay... oh well.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

and Tyson Kidd has Natalya...


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Wait...who is/was Jack Swagger bangin?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Cody is in my fav 5, consisting of 11 people after this report...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Is that really Angelina Love? doesn't really look like her. I've seen a picture of him getting pretty close with Katie Lea, dude must get about.



theDJK said:


> Wait...who is/was Jack Swagger bangin?


The mother of Jack Swagger's child...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

@ Extra. I just reread the thread and my comment is the only close to your previous comment before you made an edit. Next time, quote me instead of being passive aggressive. My post was made to show that he hadn't been with Layla in a while, not that he's not currently with Eden Stiles.


----------



## Off-The-Ropes (Aug 11, 2011)

Shes pretty hot, but would rather be doin' rosa mendes. JS


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought he was dating Layla? Damn, maybe he is dashing afterall!


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Do ya thing Cody. Grandson of a plumber.

That's two sistas so far who went out of their way to announce they're dating Cody on twitter. Strange.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought he was dating Layla..


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

i thought he was going out with Layla?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Cody couldn't handle Layla's booty


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

So Layla and now Eden Stiles? Dayum, Cody's lovin' the divas


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is that really Angelina Love? doesn't really look like her. I've seen a picture of him getting pretty close with Katie Lea, dude must get about.
> 
> 
> The mother of Jack Swagger's child...



OMG are you fucking serious! WOW!!!! It looks like Jack has some Swagger! lol

See what I did there!


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

It's bad enough that I follow the soap opera that is WWE, I'm not about to invest in the wrestlers' love lives on top of that.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cody laying down a lot of pipe in the divas division.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Borias said:


> Cody laying down a lot of pipe in the divas division.


What, you didn't think being voted the most handsome Superstar by the Divas was just for show, now did you?!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

well you have to admit cody is a very pretty boy


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Phil5991 said:


> What, you didn't think being voted the most handsome Superstar by the Divas was just for show, now did you?!


I was aiming for the whole son (or grandson, whatever) of a plumber bit. Subtle, but yeah.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Borias said:


> Cody laying down a lot of pipe in the divas division.


Who do you think got Kharma pregnant?

Why do you think Alicia Fox walks like that?

All make sense now, right?

Cody Rhodes loves the sistas.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Cody Rhodes went from Layla to that?

That's like going from steak to dog shit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I never understood why Eden Stiles was on the roster to begin with. She's another one in a long list of models that WWE hired who had no real interest in the WWE. But at least she got Rhodes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Cody Rhodes went from Layla to that?
> 
> That's like going from steak to dog shit.


Nah. She's pretty hot. Layla's still better though.

Cody got it from Dusty. Dusty was secretly black.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

good for her, go for gold I suppose.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Cody got it from Dusty. Dusty was secretly black.


Cody's looking for his Thweet Thapphire!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

In wrestling, relationships seem to be as fragile as thin ice.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

He's probably the male version of K2 and gets around loads.

Only no one calls him a slut because he's male.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Nah. She's pretty hot. Layla's still better though.
> 
> Cody got it from Dusty. *Dusty was secretly black.*


LOL. So much truth in this statement.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

theDJK said:


> Wait...who is/was Jack Swagger bangin?


Catalina White, formerly known as Saylor James


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Cody is lucky as fuck for hittin' Layla. She is ridiculously fine. Most beautiful diva in a long time. Have to admit though, he is one good looking bastard. Doesn't surprise me if he can mess these divas about.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Cody Rhodes went from Layla to that?
> 
> That's like going from steak to dog shit.


Your standards must be literally impossibly high if you think Eden looks ugly.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

I do find Layla more attractive than Eden, but Eden is still good looking.
Besides Cody being a player, maybe Eden is nicer/easy to be around than Layla? 

We don't know any of them personally, so there has to be more than just who is the best looking.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> well you have to admit cody is a very pretty boy


Amen.

Wait what?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Chausie said:


> He's probably the male version of K2 and gets around loads.
> 
> Only no one calls him a slut because he's male.


Yeah but it's harder for guys to sleep around because women have to like you. Women just have to be there to sleep around. Guys will do anyone who isn't fat.

Anyway, gratz Cody.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

for those who didn't realize yet: everybody is hitting on everybody in wrestling.. break up with one, take the next.. it's a fuckfest in wrestling


----------

